
On building and scaling Glossier, and the future of e-commerce brands - cbcowans
https://leap.ycombinator.com/all/posts/eumyjvfq/hi-i-m-emily-weiss-ceo-and-founder-of-glossier-ask-me-anything
======
cbcowans
Hi HN! We chatted with Emily Weiss from Glossier about how she built Glossier.
This conversation is part of an ongoing series of AMAs we're doing on Leap.

Leap is a private online network for women in tech, but these AMAs are
available for all to read. Hope you enjoy!

